# rockford is bringing out a 5 channel again!



## ellocojorge (Sep 30, 2009)

sadly its no were close to they're power1000

Rated Power
(RMS Continuous Power) 75 Watts x 4 + 200 Watts x 1 @ 4-Ohms
125 Watts x 4 + 500 Watts x 1 @ 2-Ohms
Total Power
(Sum of Rated Power) 1000 Watts


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

I believe they're bringing out (2) different 5 channel amps. One in the PUNCH line and one in the PRIME line.


----------

